# kickstand Complication



## the tinker (Oct 24, 2019)

Let's post those different types of kickstands. We've already got photos posted of every type under the sun, but they're scattered. Let's get them all here. I'll start out with two of my favorites: Wald rear axle and Jiffy.

Let's have this a no comment thread, unless it's information about the photo submitted.


----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2019)

I think you have jiffy deluxe (would like one with decent chrome p m) and I think there is another jiffy but we will see! (used to throw them away and now have to pay!) :eek:
Contact @Kickstand3 before me!


----------



## AndyA (Oct 30, 2019)

Here's a aluminum alloy type made by both Pletscher and Greenfield. They are light, fit many bikes (by sawing some off the end with a hacksaw, if too long), and fold up nicely. The one shown has a top plate to clamp to the frame. This isn't needed with frames that have an integral bracket, where they are fastened with only a bolt thru the bracket.


----------



## AndyA (Oct 30, 2019)

A friend from Spain said that a kickstand is called a "pata de cabra" in Spain, which means "goat paw." The model shown below is not from Spain, but it was the only one I found to fit the odd, integral bracket on my Dyno Glide 24. I asked for help on the forum and Wildcat was clever enough and kind enough to recommend this one. It's an inexpensive, adjustable model from Bell but it fits this bike with slight modification to the bracket.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2019)

AndyA said:


> A friend from Spain said that a kickstand is called a "pata de cabra" in Spain, which means "goat paw." The model shown below is not from Spain, but it was the only one I found to fit the odd, integral bracket on my Dyno Glide 24. I asked for help on the forum and Wildcat was clever enough and kind enough to recommend this one. It's an inexpensive, adjustable model from Bell but it fits this bike with slight modification to the bracket.
> 
> View attachment 1088036




How about just classic or antique (the CABE)


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Oct 31, 2019)

OK, the word is Compilation, not complication. I thought someone was having trouble with a kickstand fit or application, only to find they just wish to gather a list. What a difference one word can make. School is out now, resume playing with bikes!


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2019)




----------

